# Black spot that is flaky and odd



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello,

This is a concern for my gorgous mutt and not my GSD however I hope since we are all dog lovers here it's ok to post.

My soon to be three yr old mutt (who has very pink skin and white coat) and looks like a smaller version of an English Setter, has had a black spot that has black granual like flaking (its not flea eggs, tick or other insect infestation as he's on advantage multi and this spot is not solid). He received his vaccination about two months ago and a few weeks later I noticed this for the first time. I thought it was dried blood, either from the vacs or perhaps my GSD pinched her skin while roughhousing. I cleaned it up and with little effort got it down to just his skin but noticed there was a tiny pinhole spot with fresh blood...again thinking it was just a scab I thought it was all good. I noticed last week it was back and have made an appt with his vet.This spot with its granual looking flaking reminds me of a huge clump of flea eggs but its not as he has absolutely no fleas and it is only in this one spot.

He is an indoor dog but does enjoy going out and spends time outdoors but never too long. I'm really concerned because he does have very pink skin. He has had no changes with appetite, playfulness and lovableness!

I've attached a pic however it's blury and couldn't get any better due to his wiggles!


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

does he have fleas or ticks?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Is it just that one exact spot only? Cause it does seem like flea 'dirt'. It's their excrement and mostly dried blood from the dog.

Is it near the base of his tail?










What I normally do for scabs/raw areas is cut the fur around them. I kind of scrape the scab to see if the skin is healing underneath then smoosh (technical medical term) Neosporin into the raw wound to help it heal. Specially if it's not healing on it's own. A regular cut that I know about and healing normally I just leave alone.

Keep in mind a trip to the vet always can give peace of mind too.


----------



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Concern resolved!!!*

So we saw the vet and she pulled off the scab and took a good look. She treated it with antibiotics as she felt it was likely due to his movement when he was vaccinated (the needle rubbing under the skin which then caused irritation and slight infection around that area although it did not go systemically-thankfully!). He is now back to 100% healthy!!! Thanks so much!


----------

